# Freezing Celery?



## thumpershere2 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if ya can freeze celery and just use it in hot dishes and soups? It was on sale here and i bought 3 packages.Thanks.


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2005)

I do it all the time...I just chop it up and put in a ziplock.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 10, 2005)

I've done it too, either all thrown in one bag, or if you have the freezer space, laid out piece by piece on a baking tray and frozen as individual pieces (like you would with say blueberries). Once the pieces are frozen just put them into freezer-proff containers


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2005)

Me too.

After freezing, they are no good as a raw food but are just fine as part of a mire poix for soups, stews, etc.

I buy whole celery (not the trimmed cut pieces) as it's the least expensive.  As a result, I end up with lots left over.  I trim off the leaves and little pieces on the top and save them separately for stocks (I save parsley stems, too).  The stalks go into a ziplock and are frozen.  When I need some celery, I just go in and break off what I need.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 10, 2005)

I had no idea.....thanks for asking thumper.  If you don't mind me adding to your post I'd like to know what vegs don't freeze well.  Especially now with the growing season in full swing.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you so much, I'm going to start chopping. I freeze most all veggies but wasn't sure about celery.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I had no idea.....thanks for asking thumper. If you don't mind me adding to your post I'd like to know what vegs don't freeze well. Especially now with the growing season in full swing.



Sizz - you might want to start a new thread with that question - otherwise people really won't see it.  It's a good question for right now too.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 11, 2005)

Most veggies freeze well, if, like Andy says, you are going to use them in something where the texture doesn't matter.

Like you probably wouldn't want to serve thawed frozen celery on a crudite platter but it's fine for miripoix.

Commercially frozen veggies are usually flash frozen, which helps preserve their taste and texture.  I have tried for example freezing both raw and parboiled green beans and havent been real pleased with the results when I wanted to sautee them and serve as a side dish.  But they are great in soup.


----------

